# FreeBSD port of rVRRPd



## e3prom (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I'm not sure if it's the correct forum section to post this, but I think the information may be of interest to FreeBSD aficionados.

I recently ported rVRRPd, a VRRPv2 (soon v3) daemon to FreeBSD. Actually, it has been tested only with version 12.0, which seems to have slight differences with 11.3 on some structures, in particular for BPF. This implementation has been written in Rust, a modern language known for its memory safety and portability.

The implementation is already working well under Linux, and the project is still in active development. However, I wanted to bring more portability to it, and FreeBSD was a great candidate for a first port. The latest ported version is available on the master branch at https://github.com/e3prom. It supports all features excepted static routing (which will come soon).

Additionally, I'm looking for some testers, and a package maintainer. If someone is interested for the latter, feel free to PM me.

Last but not least, any constructive criticism is welcome!


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 16, 2019)

Some background on VRRP




__





						Virtual Router Redundancy Protocol - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

